# What do you think is the Worst game ever?



## T.Y. (Jul 4, 2008)

In your opinion what is the worst game ever made

In my opinion its Strawbarry shortcake for the Atari http://youtube.com/watch?v=4jrsKB4g8s0

its just horrible (that is NOT me)

So yeah, what do you think is the worst game ever?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

Ghostbusters for the NES, hands down, that or Back to the Future for the NES.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 4, 2008)

Sonic Labyrinth, Sonic R, Sonic Heroes...


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

*The Sims* by far is the worst creation in video game history.

Millions of people bought it, hopelessly consumed with being able to live out preposterously absurd virtual lives... like watching someone take 45 minutes to brush their teeth.  Or watching them watch TV.  Yeah, the series was just bleeding with excitement from every orifice, that "fans" even went out and lapped up the unnecessarily stupid expansion packs for it.

Because it's so much more fun to watch an AI character play video games, than it is to actually play a real one yourself, right?

I'd say 2nd worst would be just about every single "casual crowd" game created for the Wii.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> *The Sims* by far is the worst creation in video game history.
> 
> Millions of people bought it, hopelessly consumed with being able to live out preposterously absurd virtual lives... like watching someone take 45 minutes to brush their teeth.  Or watching them watch TV.  Yeah, the series was just bleeding with excitement from every orifice, that "fans" even went out and lapped up the unnecessarily stupid expansion packs for it.
> 
> ...



Not even going to touch it.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Not even going to touch it.



Well, I could've always gone for the obvious, and listed a truckload of garbage that came out for the Atari 2600, Intellivision and Colecovision systems...  Everyone on the planet knows that *E.T* is the plague that nearly destroyed an entire industry in the early 80s.

But that wouldn't spark any argument now, would it?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Well, I could've always gone for the obvious, and listed a truckload of garbage that came out for the Atari 2600, Intellivision and Colecovision systems...  Everyone on the planet knows that *E.T* is the plague that nearly destroyed an entire industry in the early 80s.
> 
> But that wouldn't spark any argument now, would it?



Thats cause that stuff really is considered the worst game ever, though Ghostbusters and BTTF could honestly give it a run for its money, Ghostbusters in particular.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 4, 2008)

For me the first RPG on the PS1 Beyond the Beyond. Though pretty good game. The difficulty goes way up when the enemies start using magic attacks and you lack a magic defense stat. There's an item that grants permanent magic defense. But it's for one person only.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> For me the first RPG on the PS1 Beyond the Beyond. Though pretty good game. The difficulty goes way up when the enemies start using magic attacks and you lack a magic defense stat. There's an item that grants permanent magic defense. But it's for one person only.



Ohhh man.... You had to make me remember that stinkbomb, didn't you?  D:  I got that game for Christmas along with my PS1 back in 1996, and I distinctly recall getting very angry with it.  Even to the point to where I never even bothered to finish it.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 4, 2008)

Your very lucky. Want to know what's bad trying to enter the cave to get the Mystic Sword so you can finally be promoted to hero. and the puzzle on top in that area was frustrating.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

Oscar for SNES

Never heard of it? Good.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

GTA, and Halo.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> GTA, and Halo.



Okay, I fully respect a person's opinion, but with games like that listed as your "worst ever"...  I think I speak for quite a few folks when I say you should give us detailed reasons as to why you think so.  Especially since *GTA* alone helped pioneer open-world action into our current generation of gaming.

My curiosity is definitely piqued.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Okay, I fully respect a person's opinion, but with games like that listed as your "worst ever"...  I think I speak for quite a few folks when I say you should give us detailed reasons as to why you think so.  Especially since *GTA* alone helped pioneer open-world action into our current generation of gaming.
> 
> My curiosity is definitely piqued.



GTA- I think it's one of the worst ever, because of the morals issue (I don't agree with Jack Thompson's views, btw in case you were wondering). I don't see the "fun" of mugging/shooting/running over innocent pedestrians or other innocent people.

Halo- Nothing more than a souped up "kill the invading aliens!" FPS. I tried Halo on multiplayer, and was "ho-hum" about it. Give me GoldenEye or Perfect Dark any day over Halo. Halo did nothing to "revolutionize" the FPS genre like the other two did. And the recharging shield on Halo is one of the cheapest things I've seen on a FPS. The reason I loved GoldenEye and PD is that, if you get shot, you're that much closer to death, since there's no health packs in the game, nor recharging shields.


----------



## Tower (Jul 4, 2008)

C64 - Masters Of The Universe

SNES - Chuck Rock

Dreamcast - Timestalkers

PS2 - Chaos Legion


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

the worst game?
my made games xD


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 4, 2008)

Halo more like *~â™¥My first FPSâ™¥~*

ps



DragonRift said:


> Millions of people bought it, hopelessly consumed with being able to live out preposterously absurd virtual lives...



You're posting on a furry message board. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> You're posting on a furry message board. Get the fuck over it.



There is a DISTINCT difference between role-playing a virtual character in something like *Second Life* or even *World of WarCraft* than playing a run-of-the-mill ordinary virtual human, living an ordinary life, doing ordinary things.... like getting up for work, taking a shower, and making sure you don't set the house on fire with your bad cooking.

BIG difference....  Obviously SOMEone had to take offense over that.  *snicker*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> There is a DISTINCT difference between role-playing a virtual character in something like *Second Life* or even *World of WarCraft* than playing a run-of-the-mill ordinary virtual human, living an ordinary life, doing ordinary things.... like getting up for work, taking a shower, and making sure you don't set the house on fire with your bad cooking.
> 
> BIG difference....  Obviously SOMEone had to take offense over that.  *snicker*



I like Harvest Moon (which is a FARMING SIM!)...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

> GTA- I think it's one of the worst ever, because of the morals issue (I don't agree with Jack Thompson's views, btw in case you were wondering). I don't see the "fun" of mugging/shooting/running over innocent pedestrians or other innocent people.



I do, its something thats hella illegal IRL, not like I'd do that anyways, but its nice to release some steam when your pissed, like say, a certain site going down, oh yes I went there and such, well, there you go.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> I do, its something thats hella illegal IRL, not like I'd do that anyways, but its nice to release some steam when your pissed, like say, a certain site going down, oh yes I went there and such, well, there you go.



I'd pick up a game like GoldenEye or Rainbow Six, at least the enemies in there aren't innocent...


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> There is a DISTINCT difference between role-playing a virtual character in something like *Second Life* or even *World of WarCraft* than playing a run-of-the-mill ordinary virtual human, living an ordinary life, doing ordinary things.... like getting up for work, taking a shower, and making sure you don't set the house on fire with your bad cooking.
> 
> BIG difference....  Obviously SOMEone had to take offense over that.  *snicker*



I consider The Sims a beginner's RTS. Mind you, I have only played the original PC version as well as the GCN port. I see nothing wrong with that fact the whole time issue is amazingly fucked up (I agree with you on the 45 minute teeth brushing thing, it made me kind of wonder if they bothered to notice that.)...

BUUUUUUT-

to go on about it as if it's the piece of shit on the game industry's asshole is a bit far, even for you, and you're like, video game's biggest troll in furry form.

And what is this difference you say exists? Minerals and gas for starcraft, linden dollars for SecondLife, exp for WoW, simoleans for the Sims. It's all the same shit. You grind to get what you need to survive in game. The fact that one is more "casual" than the other doesn't make it bad. You probably just have an affiliation for shiny things that go boom.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

I still love the Sims, especially since there were furry Sims, yes, furry Sims, so there are furry Sim fans, I just wish I knew how to skin or make items, but unfortunately, no idea.



> I'd pick up a game like GoldenEye or Rainbow Six, at least the enemies in there aren't innocent...



*Shrugs*  Honestly, its not like you're going around killing real people, if you did, then I could see your point, but their pixels, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a copy of E.T for the atari 2600, I could never figure out what to do in the game. It was more of a joke than anything else. "hey, lets play ET!" LOL


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> I consider The Sims a beginner's RTS. Mind you, I have only played the original PC version as well as the GCN port. I see nothing wrong with that fact the whole time issue is amazingly fucked up (I agree with you on the 45 minute teeth brushing thing, it made me kind of wonder if they bothered to notice that.)...
> 
> BUUUUUUT-
> 
> ...



Whoo!  I will happily accept the "troll' statement as a compliment!  ^___^  I am always amused when people get all riled up and take personal offense over other folks' opinions.  Especially on a message board.

Let's take the *Sims* argument a little further, shall we?  For one thing, if you play straight up without cheating, your sim(s) will almost always remain depressed and unhappy.  The game's clock aspects alone make it so it's almost impossible to keep them entertained when they have a job.  If you try and get them to COMPLETELY bathe, brush their teeth, and eat breakfast, they'll almost always be late for work.  Not to mention that they spend almost 20 minutes alone grumbling and growling over the alarm clock.  It's even better when the phone wakes them up, since they never answer it in time.

In a basic sense, it's more of a simulation on how to control retarded people.  Especially since I spend money on an easily-accessible dining table with plenty of chairs, and my sim decides to eat his cooked meal standing on the other side of the room instead.  Then he proceeds to set the dirty dish down on the floor (repeatedly) instead of taking it back to the kitchen.  He then throws a hissy fit like a little kid if I tell him to go back and clean up.  Forget to put ladders around your pool, and your sim will drown after diving in.

I'm all for a virtual life sim as long as it has entertaining values to make it worthwhile.  But with gameplay as absurd as this, it baffles me that it scored such so much popularity.  Unless you find watching a sim watching TV that's just a bunch of still images to be fun.... hey, whatever floats your boat.

But my two cents still remain on the table.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd still rather take The Sims over Second Life, I can't believe SL is in my second place on my XFire deal, thats going to have to change.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe you should have put the table at the other side of the room where he was standing? LOL just a funny thaught.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> Maybe you should have put the table at the other side of the room where he was standing? LOL just a funny thaught.



*chuckles*  Yeah, I totally failed that test.  I should've known exactly where his "special eating spot" was gonna be ahead of time.  XD


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> I have a copy of E.T for the atari 2600, I could never figure out what to do in the game. It was more of a joke than anything else. "hey, lets play ET!" LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8E-WZ7QEkE

apparently your supposed to get radio parts... or something


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8E-WZ7QEkE
> 
> apparently your supposed to get radio parts... or something



Aye, three radio parts, but when you "fall" into the holes, extend your neck to slow your fall and you won't take damage as you float down.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Worst Game ever? Final Fantasy X-2..


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Whoo!  I will happily accept the "troll' statement as a compliment!  ^___^  I am always amused when people get all riled up and take personal offense over other folks' opinions.  Especially on a message board.



Standard "I'm proud to be a <insert derogatory thing here>" banter. Rubbish.

_Let's take the *Sims* argument a little further, shall we? For one thing, if you play straight up without cheating, your sim(s) will almost always remain depressed and unhappy._

I think the problem here is that you're just bad at playing The Sims. I never had this problem for more than a day at time and my sims eventually reached their max job levels. You're bad at micromanagement is all. As for "taking care of retards" banter, the game was made for you to control as well as think for your sims. The pool in the ladder? No shit, the game assumes the the player would have been smart enough to put a necessary device along side a pool. You wouldn't build a room without a fucking door would you?

It baffles _*me*_ how second life has so much popuarity when most of the avatars looks like shit created by a high school student in Blender. Or for example, WoW where you need to grind to reach level 70 and that's pretty much it.

Actually, it doesn't. Because games were made for the sole thing we all have: prefferences. We could all talk shit about games in the thread as much as we want but in the end, we're all doing the same thing: sitting on our asses mashing buttons to make polygons move the way we want them to. Then again, I am sure someone out there is going to start a "pulling levers vs pushing buttons" thread eventually.

tl;dr Sims isn't the best thing, but sure as hell is far from the worst. Animal Crossing did it better anyway.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 4, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> tl;dr Sims isn't the best thing, but sure as hell is far from the worst. Animal Crossing did it better anyway.



Interestingly enough, _My Sims_ is little more than _Animal Crossings_ that dare not speak its name


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> Interestingly enough, _My Sims_ is little more than _Animal Crossings_ that dare not speak its name



Yeah, EA decided to rip it off, oh well, I play both, just wish you could play an Animal in Animal Crossing, but thats just me.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 4, 2008)

Im suprized noone thought the 3d acclaim Games where bad
The worlds most crappy 3D games. heres a preview (NOT ME) http://youtube.com/watch?v=EBXdNRKeDkY

these are worser then The sims, and 2nd life... however i dont care about both games lol


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 4, 2008)

> *The Sims* by far is the worst creation in video game history.
> 
> Millions of people bought it, hopelessly consumed with being able to live out preposterously absurd virtual lives... like watching someone take 45 minutes to brush their teeth. Or watching them watch TV. Yeah, the series was just bleeding with excitement from every orifice, that "fans" even went out and lapped up the unnecessarily stupid expansion packs for it.
> 
> Because it's so much more fun to watch an AI character play video games, than it is to actually play a real one yourself, right?


By that logic, GTAIV is also a horrible game, and it isn't. You're logic is flawed.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> I think the problem here is that you're just bad at playing The Sims. I never had this problem for more than a day at time and my sims eventually reached their max job levels. You're bad at micromanagement is all. As for "taking care of retards" banter, the game was made for you to control as well as think for your sims. The pool in the ladder? No shit, the game assumes the the player would have been smart enough to put a necessary device along side a pool. You wouldn't build a room without a fucking door would you?
> 
> It baffles _*me*_ how second life has so much popuarity when most of the avatars looks like shit created by a high school student in Blender. Or for example, WoW where you need to grind to reach level 70 and that's pretty much it.
> 
> ...



Well, a door is much different than a ladder, since most people with arms are capable of climbing out of a pool.  General logics in place should be in effect in a life sim like this.  I don't expect the character to have an IQ of someone at NASA, but I do expect the AI to be programmed with common sense stuff.  Like if a fire breaks out, the sim just sits there in front of the flame, running back and forth instead of running outside.

I'm not praising *Second Life* as the greatest thing since sliced bread, but it is much better since you're able to have more creative freedom, and you're not stuck having to CORRECT your creation's actions every two minutes.  Now, I agree wholeheartedly that open creativity's not the best aspect either, since it's basically the "MySpace" of virtual sims, and some of the creations look far worse than what a paraplegic retard could create with his own feces.

Of course we could argue back and forth about this, but that was my sole purpose to begin with.  Some threads need more than just a bunch of "I agree!" comments all over the place.  It's more entertaining to get people to start expressing their points of view through their own tastes, and it's especially more interesting when two or more individuals disagree and start countering each other's explanations.

The "troll" comparison is vague at best, since those people insist on starting fires and running away.  I make my statements simply because it gets people talking.  I don't want a bunch of people to mindlessly agree with me.  That's friggen' boring!  I didn't take speech/debate courses in high school because I wanted the english credit.  I like arguing viewpoints with others.  I mean seriously... why have an opinion if you're not going to express/defend it?


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> By that logic, GTAIV is also a horrible game, and it isn't. You're logic is flawed.



No, but it's definitely by far one of the most overrated games of the past couple years.  Right up there with *Halo 3* and *World of WarCraft*.  From playing it all the way through myself, I won't deny that I enjoyed it (to a point), but it definitely wasn't worth all the excessive hype they built up over it either.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

Strange, I thought you could create in TS2.  >.>;;;  But you can't post the screens on FA, but I won't go into that here cause I'd be bitching more and would probably get banned cause its a stupid rule.

Now you want to know about games, I don't understand the fuss about Halo 3 or WoW, especally WoW where all you do is grind, I played it a bit, 70 hours for some reason and oh man, I did not like it.

At least the Taurins were nice to look at.


----------



## Krystalynn (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

Krystalynn said:


>



Thread over.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 4, 2008)

Worst i ever bought, "The Godfather" for PC... horrible controlls, horrible visuals, horrible camera... played it for an hour then tossed it in the corner forever


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 4, 2008)

Ahh *Superman 64*... I remember working at Blockbuster the week that game came out.  The universal disgust from every single renter was definitely a sight to see.  I don't think there has ever been a good game based on Superman, now that I think about it.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 4, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Ahh *Superman 64*... I remember working at Blockbuster the week that game came out.  The universal disgust from every single renter was definitely a sight to see.  I don't think there has ever been a good game based on Superman, now that I think about it.


Nope. The latest attempt was Superman Returns. That had high hopes with it's large city and what appeared to be impressive game mechanics, but that game fell flat on it's face.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought the NES Superman game wasn't too bad...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I thought the NES Superman game wasn't too bad...



That closely followed Superman 64 as one of the worst games I think, the talking Statue of Liberty, the way Supes looked, his limited powers that didn't even work, ugh.


----------



## Madness (Jul 4, 2008)

Fullmetal Alchemist Dual Symphony is quite possibly the worst game i have ever played and to date is the only game i have ever returned to the store i got it from because i thought it was that bad.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought a racing sim, called Toca race driver 2. If you want to get into genre specific games it has to be one of the worst racing sims ever made.

It's like playing Need for speed underground 2. Only it claims to be realistic.

As for First person shooters, I'm not a fan of halo. I find its just like alot of other FPS games out lately. The FPS genre needs something new, possibly a good FPS/RTS crossover, But I've only found that type of gameplay in a mod for source called Empires. That and some good realism shooters would be awsome, but even realisim can only be found in Mods.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'd pick up a game like GoldenEye or Rainbow Six, at least the enemies in there aren't innocent...


But then you're not the good guy. Sometimes it's good to be bad. <(^,^)^



Krystalynn said:


>


----------



## Sift (Jul 5, 2008)

*insert that TRUCK game here*

I'm sure everyone knows what I mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 5, 2008)

Shaq Fu for the SNES
...yes...Shaq had a game

And heres Wikipedia to help me out on saying how bad this game was
Shaq Fu
There is PEOPLE buying this game...to DESTROY all copies of it


----------



## Rayne (Jul 5, 2008)

Sift said:


> *insert that TRUCK game here*
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows what I mean.



*insert YOU ARE WINNER screen from said game here*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 5, 2008)

True Crime: Streets of LA, Midnight Racer on GBA, GTA (first one on psx), Digimon World 1, 2 and 3.

And I agree, Sims = bad end of story.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

Sift said:


> *insert that TRUCK game here*
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows what I mean.



In the event that anyone out there doesn't know WHICH game this refers to, you're in for a treat. You think you've seen bad games before, but you haven't seen _anything_ yet.

Here's the gamespot review for it. This game gets a 1 out of 10 in every category, though I'm pretty sure that it's only because the website coder never thought that any game would be deserving of any zeroes.

Or in _this _case, _negative numbers._ 

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/bigrigsotrr/review.html


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> In the event that anyone out there doesn't know WHICH game this refers to, you're in for a treat. You think you've seen bad games before, but you haven't seen _anything_ yet.
> 
> Here's the gamespot review for it. This game gets a 1 out of 10 in every category, though I'm pretty sure that it's only because the website coder never thought that any game would be deserving of any zeroes.
> 
> ...



Reminds of 18 Wheeler: American Pro Trucker. 4 stages, the last you literally had to PRAY you could finish before time ran out. That's it for the main part of the game. Four whole stages, plus a mini-game of 6 "park the truck!" scenarios. And it cost $50.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Jul 5, 2008)

Flash back to 1998... my little brother has a condition which permits him to buy only the CRAPPIEST of games he can find in the store (bless his heart, he tries so hard). For some reason I will never truly comprehend I find that he's returned from the store with perhaps the greatest gem of video gaming garbage I have ever had the misfortune to behold.

Extreme Paintbrawl.

If you haven't heard of it... here's the link to IGN's article.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/160/160455p1.html

Horrible graphics, no AI, shipped with buttons for features (like online play) which were never actually coded into the game. A masterpiece of failure. PC Gamer gave it a whopping 6/100, didn't even break double digits.

... also Daikatana.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 7, 2008)

Dunno if it was mentioned yet but...

I just watched someone reviewing "action 52" for NES and Genisis on youtube... let me sum it up quickly:

HORRIBLE graphics even for NES level
AWFULL games
CRAPPY game mechanics
ABYSMAL sound

And worst you have that FIFTY TWO TIMES... 52 absolutely BAD games (and some of them where BROKEN so you couldnt even play them at all)

When i first saw some of these games i thought "hehe some crappy home made game some coder threw together in 5 minutes"... i was like WTF!!! when i found out this was actually a "professional" game and was actually SOLD

This game is the WORST X 52 X 2 (because it was released twice)... and to add to that insult the NES version cost $200... yes you read right, TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS... that could add another X 200 to that...

my conclusion... IT MAKE BIG RIGS LOOK GOOD!

Check it out in youtube if you dare...

PS: Oh dear dont let the AVGN get this game, he'd drop an F-Bomb that could destroy the universe


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually Armake21's gonna be making a huge movie that involves Action52.

Anyways, worst game that I've personally played would be Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness. Buggy, had an unstable framerate, controlled worse than the PS1 TRs, and overall it just sucked. The Mummy Returns would be second worst game ONLY because I didn't chance upon any major bugs in that game, like falling through the floor.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> GTA- I think it's one of the worst ever, because of the morals issue (I don't agree with Jack Thompson's views, btw in case you were wondering). I don't see the "fun" of mugging/shooting/running over innocent pedestrians or other innocent people.
> 
> Halo- Nothing more than a souped up "kill the invading aliens!" FPS. I tried Halo on multiplayer, and was "ho-hum" about it. Give me GoldenEye or Perfect Dark any day over Halo. Halo did nothing to "revolutionize" the FPS genre like the other two did. And the recharging shield on Halo is one of the cheapest things I've seen on a FPS. The reason I loved GoldenEye and PD is that, if you get shot, you're that much closer to death, since there's no health packs in the game, nor recharging shields.




The only reason I even bothered playing Halo was the regenerating health. Not having to grab health packs was a godsend.  That was the only reason.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 11, 2008)

Kings Field but only because people think I am retarded for playing a 3d game thats graphics suck but other then that I like the game and beat it !


----------



## Lukar (Jul 11, 2008)

E.T. for the Atari.

That game was death. x.x And not in the, "OMG I'm killing you" way.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2008)

Animal Crossing
I'm sorry...I quit the game, found the game CD years later pop it in...and the game keeps on going...when even when you quit it.


----------



## Tungen (Jul 12, 2008)

Either GTA or Halo.

Not that they're the absolute worst games, it's that they're completely mediocre and yet everybody seems to orgasm all over them.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> GTA, and Halo.



By god, this man deserves a medal.

In addition, I shall just mention Dungeon Siege, World of Warcrap, anything with "American McGee's" in the title.

Oh. And Counterstrike.

EDIT: 





			
				Tungen said:
			
		

> Either GTA or Halo.
> 
> Not that they're the absolute worst games, it's that they're completely mediocre and yet everybody seems to orgasm all over them.



Moar medals.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone heard about a BAD Mortal Kombat ripoff called Tatoo Assassins? No? Of course no... The fact the game is so crappy the developers realized the crapiness of it and they cancelled the game (not to mention they don't wanted to get sued of course).... However, for some reason, someone emulated the game...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OphWSUPISPI

And if you wish, you can check all the fatalities of this game...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h5ue7lOhNw


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 12, 2008)

Kajet said:


> True Crime: Streets of LA, Midnight Racer on GBA, GTA (first one on psx), Digimon World 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> And I agree, Sims = bad end of story.


The first GTA was one of the most fucking revolutionary games in history. You need a brain scan if you don't like that game.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

ET for the Atari 2600.


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Jul 12, 2008)

Gaylo 1,2,3

lol


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 12, 2008)

ET on the 2600, Superman 64, Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde on the NES


----------



## gust (Jul 12, 2008)

pong, minesweeper, FreeCell... These are just a few examples of games I like more than Halo.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm, there was this game where you have to ... manage trash compactors and trash trucks.. its a sim....
so yeah...

"trash truck simulator" I think...


----------



## Kajet (Jul 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> The first GTA was one of the most fucking revolutionary games in history. You need a brain scan if you don't like that game.



Revolutionary or no I found it hard to get into it and have as much fun as I did in say GTA3...

Family Guy the game, The Urbs (stupid sims spin off), Home Alone 2, Capcom Fighting Jam (needs more balance), 9/10ths of the atari 2600 library, Tecmo Stackers.


----------



## Dayken (Jul 12, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7. The actual game itself isn't that bad, but it spawned a legion of frothing fantards that to this day are STILL making it hard to take most JRPGs seriously.

Worst game that's actually bad? State of Emergency. I had such high hopes for this game (Thrust within an active riot with beat-em-up mechanics? Sign me up!), but it was bogged down with AI that flip-flopped between retarded and malicious, a stupid, generic "take down the evil conglomerate" plot, missions that mostly boiled down to a lot of running back and forth between locations, and some of the most frustrating escort tasks I've ever had to deal with. Apparently Rockstar was still too high off of GTA 3's success to give a shit.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 12, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Worst game that's actually bad? State of Emergency. I had such high hopes for this game (Thrust within an active riot with beat-em-up mechanics? Sign me up!), but it was bogged down with AI that flip-flopped between retarded and malicious, a stupid, generic "take down the evil conglomerate" plot, missions that mostly boiled down to a lot of running back and forth between locations, and some of the most frustrating escort tasks I've ever had to deal with. Apparently Rockstar was still too high off of GTA 3's success to give a shit.



I dunno, the timed rampage or whatever mode wasn't as bad as the story mode, though after a while that mode got real cheap...


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 13, 2008)

Katamari Damaci. Dang thats hard to spell. music=fine game=omg


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Feb 2, 2009)

if think is that wii game BEACH SPORTS


----------



## Estidel (Feb 2, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Shaq Fu for the SNES
> ...yes...Shaq had a game
> 
> And heres Wikipedia to help me out on saying how bad this game was
> ...



I knew someone would say this simply out of conformity, it's a shitty game yes but it doesn't even belong on a list of the worst games ever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2009)

i know two games that might be a good choice for that title.
E.T and custer's revenge for atari. both games are pure fail covered in piss... ive never seen something so putrid 0_o


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2009)

What the fuck.  Fucking necro.  Yellowdragon78, I hate you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> What the fuck.  Fucking necro.  Yellowdragon78, I hate you.



ha, you are right XD i didnt look at the date


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2009)

Glover....

Hands down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8obUqaWjos


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Glover....
> 
> Hands down.



i c wut u did thar


----------



## sdm42393 (Feb 2, 2009)

ET - Atari 2600
PacMan - Atari2600
Superman 64 - Nintendo 64

I've purchased all three and cried at the result.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2009)

sdm42393 said:


> Superman 64 - Nintendo 64



how could i forget that one >.>


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 2, 2009)

Man, you all have played some out there games. The worst I've played it Eternal Ring for PS2...a terrible FPS


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 2, 2009)

Blue screen of death.
Shit be boring, yo.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 2, 2009)

The worst game I had the displeasure of owning:  Swordqwest Fireworld for the Atari 2600.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swordquest


----------



## DragonRift (Feb 2, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The worst game I had the displeasure of owning:  Swordqwest Fireworld for the Atari 2600.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swordquest



Oh my god... I had totally forgotten about that series!  *Earthworld* was the one I had, and I thought it was pure garbage.  Yeah, little obscure clues that told you to dick around with the comic that came with it...  I still didn't understand what the hell to do.

I was seven when I got it for a Christmas present, and I felt as cheated as those other kids did when they got *E.T.* from Santa.  What a fucking waste of plastic this game series was... at least potentially.  I don't think they were able to do all four games, were they?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2009)

They managed to get three in before Atari faded from the game console scene.  Swordquest: Airworld was the one that was never finished.

I never understood what I was supposed to do, either.  All the minigames were by design impossible to win.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 3, 2009)

Any game based on any TV show/movie made after the 16-bit era died (if you don't believe me play stuff like Aladdin for the SNES or Genesis... for 16-bit consoles and below they actually put EFFORT into those games).


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 3, 2009)

monster hunter 2.....nuff said


----------



## Kajet (Feb 4, 2009)

The SwordQuest games kinda failed, there was supposed to be a contest but they didn't finish the series...

I admit I kinda thought one of them was fun... then again it was a nostalgia fueled delusion...

And "THE GAME" that sucks...


----------



## Laze (Feb 4, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Glover....
> 
> Hands down.



Actually, I really liked this game. Remember it getting really freaking hard later on though Â¬_Â¬


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 5, 2009)

I would say Action52 Because it was so expensive and hardly functional, and the game that worked were not worth playing.


----------



## Kero (Feb 6, 2009)

Halo series.  Hey, you got your straight guy fap mess over my... world?  Nothing like the stereotypical game where straight teenagers (yeah, I point out stereotypes) go online and shout the most extreme expletives at each other because they were shot down.  The idea of the moonjump in that game pisses me off.  It's disorienting.  And the whole fact of regenerative shields eliminated the unique feeling of a stand-off where you slowly whittle down your opponents.  Instead... fucking shields.  Get real.  The storyline is so weak... augh... if you wanted a game where you fight aliens, just pick up a copy of Perfect Dark.  At least that game had some method to it instead of guns blazing.  And some newborn out there is being named "Master Chief" because of how "awesome" the series is.  "Wake me up when you need me."  Yeah, maybe by the time Halo 4 comes out, I'll want you to wake up so you can kill whoever will be responsible for that garbage.

I actually just completed Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest on the NES, one of AVGN's most hated games, and it was pretty disappointing, but I wouldn't say it would be my vote for worst game ever.  Definitely worth an honorable mention of shit.

...Goddamn, did I really rant that much about Halo?


----------



## duo2nd (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I hate first person shooters. Turok is the worsr.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 6, 2009)

noob1444 said:


> Katamari Damaci. Dang thats hard to spell. music=fine game=omg



Katamari Damacy, and are you SERIOUS?!?!?!

KD is like one of the most classic PS2 games of all time!  It started as a cult favorite and is now one of the best selling ganres on Playstation!  That's like staying Metal Gear Solid sucks!  You'd be alone in that one, too. 

ANYWAY, since I do my homework on all the games I buy, it's very uncommon for me to play a really crappy game. HOWEVER, every now and then I do some impulse purchasing, and I end up with crap.  I think the WORST game to ever be on my shelft has to be a tie between two games:

Seaman (Sega Dreamcast)
NiGHTs: Journey Into Dreams (Wii)

Hands down, bar none, WORST games i've ever played. Seaman I got as an Xmas gift, and I got tired of saying words I thought would do something, talking to some ugly looking manfish. The only fun part about that game was not cleaning the tank, and watching him slowly die.. haha.bwahahaHAHAHAHA!  <<  ahem... anyway...

Nights: Journey Into Dreams is somethign any oldschool Nights fanboy would understand.  I was one of those gamers who was waiting, and waiting, and waiting for SOMEONE to release a NiGHTs sequel after the masterpeice on Sega Saturn. About 10 years later, Sega finally decides to poop one out for the Wii.  I buy it imedeatly. ... I can't describe how bad this game was.  I can't even get any decent credit for selling it used.  I'm actually using it to prop my Wii up to keep it from overheating.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 6, 2009)

Kero said:


> Halo series.  Hey, you got your straight guy fap mess over my... world?  Nothing like the stereotypical game where straight teenagers (yeah, I point out stereotypes) go online and shout the most extreme expletives at each other because they were shot down.  The idea of the moonjump in that game pisses me off.  It's disorienting.  And the whole fact of regenerative shields eliminated the unique feeling of a stand-off where you slowly whittle down your opponents.  Instead... fucking shields.  Get real.  The storyline is so weak... augh... if you wanted a game where you fight aliens, just pick up a copy of Perfect Dark.  At least that game had some method to it instead of guns blazing.  And some newborn out there is being named "Master Chief" because of how "awesome" the series is.  "Wake me up when you need me."  Yeah, maybe by the time Halo 4 comes out, I'll want you to wake up so you can kill whoever will be responsible for that garbage.
> 
> I actually just completed Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest on the NES, one of AVGN's most hated games, and it was pretty disappointing, but I wouldn't say it would be my vote for worst game ever.  Definitely worth an honorable mention of shit.
> 
> ...Goddamn, did I really rant that much about Halo?



If you think Halo is the worst game ever as opposed to the most overrated game ever, I question your tastes.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 6, 2009)

Yoshi's Story.
You basically go through 5 levels eating fruit and enemies.
There are several paths you can take for each level.
The bosses (one mid and one final) were so simple.
Took me a half an hour to beat the game and a day to play all the different paths you can take.


----------



## Ginakki (Feb 6, 2009)

Mario Is Missing. Should pretty much explain itself.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 7, 2009)

That Lemony Snicket movie game *shudders*


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2009)

BigPuppy_Stuart said:


> I would say Action52 Because it was so expensive and hardly functional, and the game that worked were not worth playing.



But... CHEETAHMEN!


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 23, 2009)

what did i write wrong? <.<
d o you like beach sports? 
or what heel are you meaning with hate meh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

FF2.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 23, 2009)

Whoa, necro.
Who the fuck are you and how did you get in my house.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 23, 2009)

Unlimited Saga. Hands down.


----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 23, 2009)

I just got a topic reminder from here after not visiting in months, this is one hell of a topic revival. <()>


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

-snip-

necro thread is necro


----------

